# Furry PSP hackers ?



## RobbFoxX (Aug 30, 2009)

Any furry PSP hackers out there ?


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

'Furry PSP hackers'

wut


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't think I've seen a furry PSP.


You furries and your awkward fetishes.


----------



## RobbFoxX (Aug 30, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> I don't think I've seen a furry PSP.
> 
> 
> You furries and your awkward fetishes.



If yur furry and have a psp thats hacked


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

Why would you do that?  It doesn't play games any better if you were to hack it.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 30, 2009)

What is this I don't even....


----------



## fwLogCGI (Aug 30, 2009)

My PSP Slim has 5.00 M33-6.


----------



## Foxstar (Aug 30, 2009)

RobbFoxX said:


> If yur furry and have a psp thats hacked



What does being furry have to do with hacking a PSP?


----------



## RobbFoxX (Aug 30, 2009)

Never mind -.-"


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 30, 2009)

No. My PSP bricked because of this. Some have to stop illegally downloading music so we're not forced to pirate it in order to avoid DRM, but some others have to stop hacking PSPs so my legitimate PSP doesn't lock down for no apparent reason.

Funniest part of that shit bricking? It costs more to have it repaired than buying a new. By Sony, that is. You can also "fix" it yourself. By the illegal means this system was put in place to prevent.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 30, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> My PSP Slim has 5.00 M33-6.


Same. I'm thinking about upgrading. Anyone can hack a PSP. It's easy as hell. The people who brick their PSP is obviously illiterate as hell.


----------



## RobbFoxX (Aug 31, 2009)

pixthor said:


> Same. I'm thinking about upgrading. Anyone can hack a PSP. It's easy as hell. The people who brick their PSP is obviously illiterate as hell.


Im at 5.50 GEN-B but I wanna go back.


----------

